

George Gilder Demolishes a Critical Myth About the Gold Standard - timtas
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ralphbenko/2015/07/06/high-tech-guru-george-gilder-demolishes-a-critical-myth-about-the-gold-standard/

======
timtas
The new work is subtitled "A New Information Theory of Money."[1] But how new
is it? I have not read the full work yet, but it seems quite similar to the
Austrian school's long held and well developed explanation of prices as
information. [2]

[1]
[https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=https%3A%2F%2Famericanpri...](https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=https%3A%2F%2Famericanprinciplesproject.org%2Fwp-
content%2Fuploads%2FGilder.pdf)

[2]
[http://austrianeconomics.wikia.com/wiki/Price](http://austrianeconomics.wikia.com/wiki/Price)

------
nabla9
Yet, it's easier to predict the future value of any contract in fiat currency
governed by central bank than it's to predict it's value in gold standard.

